# Should he show her?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son has a yearling doe that we've considered letting him show again this year. She's a fullblood boer doe, and is 16mo old.
She lost babies prematurely but did nurse an adopted baby who was weaned a few weeks ago, so she needs to put on weight if he is going to show her.
She's got a good attitude for it IMO, in fact, she thinks the world revolves around her lol

Her biggest fault IMO is her back feet, she tends to walk on the back of her heels. I've been working on trying to correct this problem with trimming. Her pasterns don't appear to be weak, it just appears to be a habit she got into. My son did show her with this issue last year and she did okay, her biggest issue last year was she was at the younger part of the classes, so naturally they went for older/bigger does at a lot of those shows.










That pic is from about a month ago

I don't really have any others to go by the more recent ones were when she was pregnant and full of winter fluff.

Would you give her a chance, feed her up and see what happens? Or just feed her up and breed her later this summer? or do both?
My son may be selling his young 4-H doeling <she won't walk at all on the lead, it's been beyond stressful for her & us>, so she could be his alternative doe. See what his pregnant doe has, and if she doesn't have a baby doe for him to show, then this doe is definitely it unless we buy him one.

Thanks for any input


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't hurt to do that. If she did ok last year, maybe she will do better this year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If you can get her in good condition by the show, and she behaves well (or at least better than the doeling), I'd say go for it.  Better to have fun then stress over a misbehaved doeling, even if the doeling may look better conformation wise... Star is a beautiful doe and I can't imagine her not doeling well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  She is stubborn, haha, but she walks very well on the lead, none of us have ever had a problem with that, of course sometimes she really likes to GO, lol. She was 2nd in a few big shows, and Grand Reserve Champion at the kids youth expo last year.

I regret not starting on her sooner. But we just really didn't think he'd show her. Last year again, her biggest problem was being the youngest in her classes. She does have a break behind the shoulders and a bit of an incline on the rump but IMO it's not enough to keep her out of the county fair show rings. We saw other goats last year place well with worse rumps than hers.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

Hoosiershadow you must have different classes in your state for boers for 4-H. At first in Minnesota they only had boer goats in the market class. They added a doe class where you could show a doe kid, or a dry yearling. Once they kidded there wasn't a class to show them in. If there would have been my son would've definitely showed some. The females are generally better behaved.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, get her in condition and give it a shot.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! We've started to up her grain a little and adding a supplement called Stamm 30, also getting some rice bran oil back into her feed. The area she needs it the most is her butt lol

Bambismom - yep it's much different here. Kids can show breeding fullblood or percentage does as 4-H projects up to 24 months old, as well as market/commercial does, but those of course have to be kids.
They can go to surrounding county fair shows <I think we went to 6-7 different counties last year>.
Some of the fairs had open goat shows, meaning kids with breeding does would show against adults. 
You can show does <also bucks> of any age. Just can't use a buck as a 4-H project.

Well, we'll give Star a chance. She did place 2nd at a couple of big shows last summer, and was Grand Champion at our counties youth expo. There are kids from professional breeding families that she showed against, so we are proud that our girl finished towards the front of the pack  
Of course she'll be in the 12-24mo class, but at least this summer she'd be 18-20mo so she'd not be the youngest in the classes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with the up coming show for her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! The first show will be around the middle of June, so he'll have 2 months to get her ready, that should be plenty of time. It shouldn't take too much to get more weight on her, but he needs to refresh her memory on walking on a show collar/setting up haha. She did great yesterday though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, try her and see what happens!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well we're working on her, haha. I walked her today for my son while he was working with his wether. She wants to drag you around ready to go lol She's such a spoiled brat anyway, life definitely revolves around her. She's a character.

She loves that she's getting the extra attention <and food...OMG don't forget that! lol>.


----------

